# gli amici non mi badano



## leev

Ho letto questa frase: "gli amici non mi badano", 
mi suona terribilmente male: mi dà la sensazione che quel "mi" abbia la funzione di complemento oggetto (il che non può essere, essendo badare intransitivo), non riesco a percepirlo come un "a me".
Immagino quindi che questo tipo di costruzione non sia lecita con tutti i verbi intransitivi e che la frase in questione sia sbagliata, 
è così?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Sarebbe interessante sapere dove l'hai letto, ovvero chi l'ha scritta.

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## leev

L'ho trovato scritto in un indovinello (un indovinello molto particolare, che non avrebbe senso ricopiato qui), in un linguaggio molto colloquiale.
Era qualcosa del tipo: "...le ragazze non mi guardano, gli amici non mi badano, sono solo..."


----------



## Paulfromitaly

leev said:


> "...le ragazze non mi guardano, gli amici non mi badano, sono solo..."


Per me è incomprensibile. Magari è un'espressione dialettale italianizzata.


----------



## leev

Ma per me l'aspetto importante è: è grammaticalmente corretto?
Credo di no, ma per la motivazione che ho scritto sopra?

Ci fosse scritto "gli amici non badano a me" (nel senso di "non badano alla mia presenza"), non avrei problemi ad accettarlo.
È quel "mi" prima del "badano" che non mi piace...


----------



## bearded

A Bologna - e penso in genere in Emilia (e Romagna?) - colloquialmente il verbo 'badare' è transitivo: si dice _badare i bambini... _Forse l'autore dell'indovinello è emiliano. La collocazione di quel 'mi' in effetti fa pensare ad un verbo transitivo (ad es. - e chiedo scusa della volgarità - anche in altre regioni si dice ''_non mi cagano neanche di striscio_'' rendendo transitivo un verbo intransitivo).


----------



## symposium

Non capisco dove sia il problema... Si dice anche "gli amici non mi parlano" che significa "gli amici non parlano a me", "ti ha telefonato Maria?" che significa "Maria ha telefonato a te?"... Qual è il problema?!


----------



## leev

symposium said:


> Non capisco dove sia il problema... Si dice anche "gli amici non mi parlano" che significa "gli amici non parlano a me", "ti ha telefonato Maria?" che significa "Maria ha telefonato a te?"... Qual è il problema?!


È proprio questo il problema, 
questa cosa la puoi fare con tutti i verbi?
Sí, no, perché?

La risposta di bearded mi pare più pertinente e convincente.
Comunque "mi cagano" penso sia diffuso un po' dovunque, 
"mi badano" non l'avevo mai sentito prima, credo.


----------



## bearded

L'osservazione di symposium è giusta. Il fatto è che col verbo 'badare' l'uso del  pronome dativo anteposto è poco diffuso/idiomatico (anche coniugando il verbo in altri tempi - _egli non mi badò, gli amici non le baderanno.. - _le frasi suonano un po' forzate o inusuali), come si vede anche dalla reazione di Paul nel #4.  Tuttavia, alla domanda se la frase 'incriminata' è grammaticalmente corretta, dopo riflessione.. io debbo rispondere di sì.


----------



## leev

bearded said:


> L'osservazione di symposium è giusta. Il fatto è che col verbo 'badare' l'uso del  pronome dativo anteposto è poco diffuso/idiomatico (anche coniugando il verbo in altri tempi - _egli non mi badò, gli amici non le baderanno.. - _le frasi suonano un po' forzate o inusuali), come si vede anche dalla reazione di Paul nel #4.  Tuttavia, alla domanda se la frase 'incriminata' è grammaticalmente corretta, dopo riflessione.. io debbo rispondere di sì.



Quindi per qualsiasi verbo intransitivo è possibile farlo?
Comunque l'osservazione di symposium me l'ero fatta da solo (deducibile dal mio "Immagino quindi che questo tipo di costruzione non sia lecita con tutti i verbi intransitivi"), 
qui vengo per cercare qualche certezza (-> riferimento) in più 

Grazie


----------



## bearded

leev said:


> Quindi per qualsiasi verbo intransitivo è possibile farlo?


No, credo che sia possibile solo con quei verbi dopo i quali si può avere un dativo (quindi non con tutti, come del resto avevi osservato tu): dire a, parlare a, 'badare a' (ad es. dopo ''partire'' non è possibile). Se poi le frasi risultanti siano tutte usuali o idiomatiche, è un'altra questione.
A quanto pare,  con 'badare' il pronome anteposto è grammaticalmente lecito - anche se secondo me poco idiomatico.
Attendiamo anche i pareri di altri membri del forum.


----------



## symposium

Scusa leev, ma continuo a non capire il senso della tua domanda. "Mi" significa "a me", quindi cosa c'è di poco chiaro nella frase "gli amici non mi badano"? "Mi vuoi rispondere?" significa "Vuoi rispondere a me?", "gli ho dato il libro" significa "ho dato il libro a lui", "gli amici non mi badano" significa "gli amici non badano a me". Sono tutte espressioni corrette e usate in continuazione da tutti!


----------



## Pietruzzo

symposium said:


> Scusa leev, ma continuo a non capire il senso della tua domanda. "Mi" significa "a me", quindi cosa c'è di poco chiaro nella frase "gli amici non mi badano"? "Mi vuoi rispondere?" significa "Vuoi rispondere a me?", "gli ho dato il libro" significa "ho dato il libro a lui", "gli amici non mi badano" significa "gli amici non badano a me". Sono tutte espressioni corrette e usate in continuazione da tutti!


Non tutte le costruzioni con la preposizione "a" suonano idiomatiche con le particelle pronominali. Ad esempio direi "penso a mio padre" ma non "gli penso". A me "mi badano" non suona bene


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> "mi badano" non suona bene


Neanche a me, appunto.


----------



## dragonseven

leev said:


> Ho letto questa frase: "gli amici non mi badano",
> mi suona terribilmente male: mi dà la sensazione che quel "mi" abbia la funzione di complemento oggetto...


Appunto perché è il complemento oggetto...


> ... (il che non può essere, essendo badare intransitivo), non riesco a percepirlo come un "a me".
> Immagino quindi che questo tipo di costruzione non sia lecita con tutti i verbi intransitivi e che la frase in questione sia sbagliata,
> è così?


 Il verbo "badare" è anche transitivo. E c'è pure il riflessivo «badarsi».
"Gli amici non mi badano" nel linguaggio comune si direbbe, un po' meno volgarmente appetto alla versione di Bearded (  ciao!), «Gli amici non mi calcolano». Come dire, etimologicamente parlando, «Gli amici non mi osservano [attentamente]».
Azzardo un'ipotesi. Dato che nella frase è già presente il verbo "guardare" e poiché «osservare» stonerebbe, nel senso che è difficile trovare qualcuno che vuole essere “osservato/scrutato” a prescindere, l'autore per non ripetersi deve aver optato per l'uso del verbo «badare», forse desueto, ma di sicuro non scorretto.
Quindi, questo tipo di costruzione è legittima e corretta, benché non comune nell'uso.


"*badare* [...] – *1.* [...] Nel sign. di guardare, custodire, anche trans.: _i pastori badavano i loro greggi_; quindi, rifl., guardarsi: _mi baderei bene dal disubbidirgli_. *2.* [...] *e.* Far caso, dare importanza a cosa o persona (per lo più in frasi negative): _non badate a ciò che dice_;_non ci badare!_; _non b_. _a spese_, non aver ritegno a spendere per raggiungere uno scopo; _dietro veniva don Abbondio_, _a cui nessuno badò _(Manzoni). Raro con uso trans.: _il pescatore verde_, _senza badarlo neppure_, _lo avvoltolò cinque o sei volte nella farina_ (Collodi).", badare in Vocabolario - Treccani ;

"*badare*
[...]

*B v.tr.*

*1* _raro_ Custodire, sorvegliare: b. le pecore; b. i bambini

*2 *_non com._ Osservare, far caso

*C* *v.rifl.* *badàrsi*

_non com. _Guardarsi", badare: significato e definizione - Dizionari - La Repubblica (sottolineature mie)


----------



## bearded

Pensavo che 'badare' fosse transitivo solo nella mia.. patria emiliana, ma certo si spiega così quel ''non mi badano''.
Tuttavia l'uso transitivo dev'essere davvero raro altrove, a giudicare dalle reazioni di sconcerto che spaziano da Brescia al Salento.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Non so. Potrei provare a chiedere a una persona a caso se gli amici "lo badano" o magari se "è badato" dagli amici. E vedere che faccia fa.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> Gli amici non mi badano" nel linguaggio comune si direbbe, un po' meno volgarmente appetto alla versione di Bearded (  ciao!), «Gli amici non mi calcolano»


Il problema non è il significato, che tutti abbiamo capito, ma l'uso del verbo badare.
Il verbo calcolare si usa comunemente in senso transitivo, il verbo badare no.

Una veloce ricerca mostra chiaramente che "badare *a* mio X" da olte 40.000 risultati, mentre "badare mio X" solo 600.


----------



## Franshyska

Io, non so perché, questo "gli amici non mi badano" lo sento stranamente normalissimo  . Sicuramente un po' desueto, infatti non l'ho mai usato, ma non mi suona male, né mi pare così strano. Non vorrei dire una cavolata, ma credo di esserci incappata più di una volta leggendo qualche classico, o comunque qualche libro non proprio recentissimo.

EDIT: Adesso che ci penso forse ho capito _perché_ mi sembra familiare . Nel dialetto toscano (almeno dalle mie parti) usiamo ancora badare nella forma transitiva, in alcune frasi. Tipo '_Bada quella/o che sta combinando!'_ oppure '_Bada che casino che hai fatto'_ , in genere come sinonimo di _guarda._


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Paul!


Paulfromitaly said:


> Il problema non è il significato, che tutti abbiamo capito, ma l'uso del verbo badare.


 Ah, davvero? non me n'ero accorto! D'altronde, come potevo non darlo per scontato, era cosí ovvio... 
Perdonami se ho riportato un significato che tutti, ed evidentemente tu in particolare, conoscete benissimo. 


Paulfromitaly said:


> Per me è incomprensibile. Magari è un'espressione dialettale italianizzata.





Paulfromitaly said:


> Il verbo calcolare si usa comunemente in senso transitivo, il verbo badare no.


 Non mi pare di aver scritto e lasciato intendere qualcosa di diverso.


> Una veloce ricerca mostra chiaramente che "badare *a* mio X" da olte 40.000 risultati, mentre "badare mio X" solo 600.


  (Da parte dei dizionarî: ) Grazie della prova! Questa nient'altro dimostra che appunto con il secondo risultato la costruzione transitiva sia da considerarsi rara appetto al primo risultato con la costruzione intransitiva. Quindi, cosa volevi dimostrare o far intendere col tuo #18?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> Quindi, cosa volevi dimostrare o far intendere col tuo #18?


Che è assolutamente prevedibile che molti la considerino strana o poco idiomatica, al contrario della stessa costruzione del verbo calcolare che invece è più comune.


----------



## dragonseven

Va bene.
Vorrei comunque far umilmente osservare che il significato predicativo di "calcolare" non è da considerarsi equivalente a quello transitivo di "badare": non sono sinonimi.
Poi, un conto è la badante, che bada in senso intransitivo, e un conto è ad esempio la guardia, che bada in senso transitivo. Per cui penso sia normale che il verbo sia utilizzato piú per il primo agente che per il secondo.


----------



## bo-marco

Dalle mie parti in dialetto si dice "I n m bàdan minga" (italianizzato = "non mi badano") che significa "non mi ascoltano", "non tengono conto di quello che dico". Non c'entra il verbo badare inteso come "tenere d'occhio" o "accudire".


----------



## dragonseven

Infatti, nelle accezioni transitive che ho riportato, ho sottolineato le seconde.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bo-marco said:


> Dalle mie parti in dialetto si dice "I n m bàdan minga"


Il che conferma che questo uso viene dal dialetto.


----------



## bearded

bo-marco said:


> "I n m bàdan minga"


Ci sarebbe il piccolo problema di sapere se quel ''m'' è dativo (=a me) oppure accusativo (=me)... In questo senso l'esempio non è molto chiaro.

(( da voi si dice proprio ''minga'' come a Milano? ))


----------



## bo-marco

Sì, usiamo MINGA anche qui. 
La *M* di "I n m bàdan minga" significa *A ME* ed equivale alla forma "I n bàdan minga a mè"


----------



## dragonseven

Paulfromitaly said:


> Il che conferma che questo uso viene dal dialetto.


???
Scusami Paul, ma non capisco il tuo appunto.
Da una breve ricerca ho riscontrato l'uso transitivo di questo verbo in contesti non dialettali da parte di autori nati in diverse regioni italiane: friulani, veneti, emiliani, romagnoli, toscani, marchigiani (da Macerata a Porto S. Giorgio), campani e siciliani; e che spaziano dal XVI secolo ai giorni nostri.
Se anche avesse un origine dialettale, oggi si può benissimo affermare che fa parte dell'italiano. Anche se raro o poco comune nell'uso [il ché è comprensibile].


----------



## Pietruzzo

Quello che mi sfugge è perché davanti alla frase "gli amici non mi badano" dovremmo pensare a un raro caso di uso transitivo. Per esempio la frase "chiamava gli amici ma loro non gli badavano" alla fine è accettabile mentre "loro non lo badavano" mi suonerrbbe stonatissimo.


----------



## leev

Pietruzzo said:


> Quello che mi sfugge è perché davanti alla frase "gli amici non mi badano" dovremmo pensare a un raro caso di uso transitivo. Per esempio la frase "chiamava gli amici ma loro non gli badavano" alla fine è accettabile mentre "loro non lo badavano" mi suonerrbbe stonatissimo.



Grazie a tutti,
comunque pure a me non torna bene questo aspetto: perché dovremmo pensare al raro caso di uso transitivo?
Non possiamo interpretare quel "non mi badano" come un "non badano a me"?
In entrambi i casi risulta una forma rara o poco idiomatica (o come la volete chiamare), no?!


----------



## dragonseven

leev said:


> [P]erché dovremmo pensare al raro caso di uso transitivo?


Perché è italiano. E mi riservo di spiegare perché nel pesto ci va l'olio e non il burro!
È raro perché ha un messaggio particolare, sono pochi i contesti cui applicare il verbo con quel senso. 
Nella maggior parte dei casi si preferisce usare termini piú affini al linguaggio colloquiale; mentre a livello piú alto, si tende ad utilizzare termini piú affini all'azione dell'agente o ai significanti riguardanti il paziente (o beneficiario), oppure ad entrambi. 
Un esempio semplice e veloce, il controllore che controlla il controllato difficilmente userà dire «Ho badato Caio», bensí piú probabilmente pronunzierà le parole «Ho controllato l'efficienza di Caio».

Personalmente uso _badare _in modo assoluto riferendomi al mio cane, ossia dico "Fido bada!". Normalmente sento dire con significante diverso, però con lo stesso identico significato "Fido fa' la guardia!".



P.s.: Ovviamente, il mio cane non ha il nome di "Fido".


----------



## leev

Vabbè, non era quello che volevo sapere ma amen...


----------

